# Can't Find Powerpoint File on Mac



## Valerisa (Sep 9, 2014)

I am using a MacBook Pro 2010

I have installed PP for Mac 2011 latest update 14.4.3 

Operating sys: OS X 10.9.4

I created a new pp presentation. Can't find it except when I open PowerPoint program > File > Open Recent.

there it is. I click on it and it won't open. I have searched my Mac for it and found it in Finder. Won't open.

Help Plez!!


----------



## Valerisa (Sep 9, 2014)

In Finder, I scanned All My Files >Presentations > PowerPoint

It was listed and I clicked on it and it opened!!! So I'm doing a Saved AS to secure it and put it in the Cloud!


----------

